# New to dust collection please help.



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey guys, just finished a big project for a customer and finally have time too setup my 2hp HF dust collector I got for Christmas. YAY for my lungs!!

Ok so I have a few questions for ya. I am new to the whole dust collection other then a shop vac. I will be hooking up a powermatic 66 table saw (trying to think of a system that can go above the blade as well as the 4" output in the rear cabinet. Also be hooking up a miter saw, router, planer, 3 shapers, a floor sweep, and have a spot for flex tube for my hand sanders etc. Basically all my shop tools.. So I am going with 4" sch 40 PVC prob for the runs, however my question is about seperators and running outside.

I have heard and read MANY articles on thien seperaters etc and am interested by it, but do not understand the concept or where they hook up. Are they truly useful. Also I have heard that people take the air outside??? Instead of using the 5 micron bag that comes with the HF 2 hp??? I am sure this questions have been answered a zillion times on here, but If someone has set up theres ether outside or with aseperator could you pease share a bit of info... 

Also will have blast gates at all tools. My shop is 60' by 14" so I would like to have the DC in a central location of the shop so that the pipes do not have so much distance from the actual DC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

There are many threads on here about this subject but in short the Thien separator goes in a trash can and it not only works it is well worth it. They have versions of the baffle inside the ring between bags on the DC it's self that helps keep the dust out of the filter and in the bottom bag. however it is much better if possible to keep as much dust in a can before the DC unit. 

You would also benefit from a canister filter over the bag filter more filter area means up to 50% increase in efficiency of the system.

They have over arms to set up dust collection at the blade however if you use a 4" main line and split it between a 4" and a 1 1/2 - 2" line for the overarm your your hurting the system and reducing the suction on both. Ideally you want a larger main then what the other two add up to.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I originally had my DC hooked up with the bag that it came with and just recently dispensed with the bag and run it through the wall to the outside. Not only did it stop most of the dust in the shop, it also increased the efficiency of the DC two fold. I use a 30 gal metel garbage can with a cyclone top from Woodcraft to get the big stuff. My Miter saw was originally hooked to the system but I got tired of the DC coming on for 3 seconds every time I used the saw and built a cabinet with a hood for dust collection by gravity.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I doubt it increased it actually two fold. I actually tested the suction and wind speed before the new filter with it and again without it. I got almost identical results with no filter and with a canister filter which was 50% increase over the bag filter. It may have been almost 53% for no filter but it was close to the same results. I also got another 50% increase from going to larger 6" main line through the Thien baffle to the Blower. But that only works it the blower inlet matches the duct size.

Is you shop climate controlled? If so hows the negative air pressure and temp work now since you venting outside.

I also had the trash can lid but it is not even close to as good as the thien baffle. I also found that it slowed the air flow in the syatem some since the air is very turbulant inside the can. However I used it for years before I upgraded the systemtesting things as I did so I would know what worked and what didn't. With the amount of dust that gets in the bags when using a lid separator (especially when the can is 1/2 filled or more) I'm guessing you don't have nearby neighbors.:laughing:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My HF 2hp is vented outside. There was a slight, but noticeable, improvement in the suction.The largest improvements were gaining the space and not having to mess with the bags.
I use a trash can with a lid from Lee Valley before the DC. The main reason for installing that was to intercept larger chunks before they hit the DC's vanes. After discussing it with several others, it appears that a Thien baffle system would offer some more improvement in suction. 
Apparently, they are fairly simple to make.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> I doubt it increased it actually two fold. I actually tested the suction and wind speed before the new filter with it and again without it. I got almost identical results with no filter and with a canister filter which was 50% increase over the bag filter. It may have been almost 53% for no filter but it was close to the same results. I also got another %0% increase from going to larger 6" main line through the Thien baffle to the Blower. But that only works it the blower inlet matches the duct size.
> 
> Is you shop climate controlled? If so hows the negative air pressure and temp work now since you venting outside.
> 
> I also had the trash can lid but it is not even close to as good as the thien baffle. I also found that it slowed the air flow in the syatem some since the air is very turbulant inside the can. However I used it for years before I upgraded the systemtesting things as I did so I would know what worked and what didn't. With the amount of dust that gets in the bags when using a lid separator (especially when the can is 1/2 filled or more) I'm guessing you don't have nearby neighbors.:laughing:


 I am impressed that you can evaluate my DC system all the way from Louisiana just by testing yours and comparing my pics! Since I vented mine outside, the dust within my shop is now a lot less than before and there is no significant difference in how much the furnace runs. My ears don't pop from negative air pressure and I have not sucked any stray Cats under the garage door!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

jimmomech8 said:


> I am impressed that you can evaluate my DC system all the way from Louisiana just by testing yours and comparing my pics! Since I vented mine outside, the dust within my shop is now a lot less than before and there is no significant difference in how much the furnace runs. My ears don't pop from negative air pressure and I have not sucked any stray Cats under the garage door!


No I question your two fold statement since I run test on the DC system recording wind speed and suction at the same port each time I made a change. I did these test to find what worked and what didn't. I'm assuming you are throwing the two fold statement around loosly without actually testing and recording the results both before and after you changed it.

Don't get me wrong I'm not looking for an argument on the matter. I did all my test to help everyone out with creating a better system. Sure my system is not yours but its in the same ball park so results will be similar. I'm glad your happy with your system and I'm not knocking it. I just ask if you make statements about efficiency improvements that it be pretty solid info or stated as a guess since you may be influencing others with there shops and money.

As for the negative air pressure and climate control question, it was just that a question pertaining to your setup. Not a sarcastic slap in the face or anything like that.

I hope this clears things up. :thumbsup:


----------



## annie (Feb 17, 2012)

Choosing a cartridge filter for your dust collector is an important decision that will greatly impact the performance and efficiency of your system.


----------

